# Alsa on Gentoo-Sources-2.6.13 - won't work

## hadogenes

Welcome

I have a problem like it is in title.

On gentoo-sources-2.6.12 everything work fine,

but on gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r3 and r5 don't work.

(I have drivers build in kernel)

From logs I get this;

(but I think that it is correct)

```
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9b (Thu Jul 28 12:20:13 2005 UTC). 

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:01:07.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:00:01.0

ALSA device list:

  #0: Virtual MIDI Card 1

  #1: ForteMedia FM801-AU at 0xec80, irq 9
```

# cat /proc/asound/cards

```
0 [VirMIDI        ]: VirMIDI - VirMIDI 

                      Virtual MIDI Card 1 

1 [FM801AU        ]: FM801 - ForteMedia FM801-AU

                      ForteMedia FM801-AU at 0xec80, irq 9
```

In my folder /dev/snd I have

```
/dev/snd/controlC0  /dev/snd/midiC0D0  /dev/snd/midiC0D3  /dev/snd/pcmC1D0p 

/dev/snd/controlC1  /dev/snd/midiC0D1  /dev/snd/midiC1D0  /dev/snd/seq

/dev/snd/hwC1D0     /dev/snd/midiC0D2  /dev/snd/pcmC1D0c  /dev/snd/timer
```

My '.config' from kernel

```
#

# Sound

# 

CONFIG_SOUND=y

 

# 

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

# 

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

 

# 

# Generic devices

# 

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=y

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=y

 

# 

# PCI devices

# 

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_FM801=y

CONFIG_SND_FM801_TEA575X=y
```

When I search Forum and Bogzilla I didn't find anything useful.

Thanks for help

PS I had a problem with Nvidia (but I have solved it)

and I think that could be linked.

----------

## Covracer

Things look like they're fine on the kernel level if dmesg shows the kernel is registering your sound card and stuff. Could the problem possibly be with speakers (accidentally unplugged or something) or the volume (muted?, is the alsasound rc-script run?) or your program? If the problem isn't in the kernel, using 

```
mplayer -ao [method, see -ao help] [some music file]
```

 can help find where the problem is. If I recall correctly, having in-kernel drivers and alsa-driver both installed can cause problems but I'm guessing that you don't have asla-driver.

----------

## hadogenes

I have alsasound (rc-scritpt) run and it don't show me any errors

and I don't have alsa-driver

It could by problem with speakers becouse KDE shows me that error

so it can't be sound muted

----------

## Headrush

So what is displayed when you play a sound file from the command line?

```
mpg123 song.mp3
```

Sounds like either mixer settings are wrong or you're using programs that are set to use OSS EMULATION devices and they're not set up yet.

----------

## hadogenes

Mpg123 works but only on OSS Emulation and

when I create link for /dev/dsp (becouse it wasn't there).

On ALSA it show me error:

'audio: No such file or directory'

I think that I don't have links /dev/snd/* to /dev/

but I don't know with of them I need.

My /dev/:

```
admmidi   hda2       port         snd/     tty25  tty48   .udev

amidi     hda3       psaux@       sound/   tty26  tty49   .udevdb/

audio@    hdc        ptmx         stderr@  tty27  tty5    urandom

audio1@   initctl|   pts/         stdin@   tty28  tty50   vcs

cdrom@    input/     ram0@        stdout@  tty29  tty51   vcs1

console   kmem       ram1@        tts/     tty3   tty52   vcs2

core@     kmsg       ram10@       tty      tty30  tty53   vcs3

cpu/      log=       ram11@       tty0     tty31  tty54   vcs4

disk/     lp0        ram12@       tty1     tty32  tty55   vcs5

dmfm1     mem        ram13@       tty10    tty33  tty56   vcs6

dmmidi    midi       ram14@       tty11    tty34  tty57   vcs7

dmmidi1   midi1      ram15@       tty12    tty35  tty58   vcsa

dsp@      misc/      ram2@        tty13    tty36  tty59   vcsa1

dsp1@     mixer@     ram3@        tty14    tty37  tty6    vcsa2

dvd@      mixer1@    ram4@        tty15    tty38  tty60   vcsa3

fb/       null       ram5@        tty16    tty39  tty61   vcsa4

fb0@      nvidia0    ram6@        tty17    tty4   tty62   vcsa5

fbsplash  nvidia1    ram7@        tty18    tty40  tty63   vcsa6

fd@       nvidia2    ram8@        tty19    tty41  tty7    vcsa7

fd0@      nvidia3    ram9@        tty2     tty42  tty8    zero

floppy/   nvidia4    random       tty20    tty43  tty9

full      nvidia5    rd/          tty21    tty44  ttyS0@

gpmctl=   nvidia6    sequencer@   tty22    tty45  ttyS1@

hda       nvidia7    sequencer2@  tty23    tty46  ttyS2@

hda1      nvidiactl  shm/         tty24    tty47  ttyS3@

```

----------

## bierzwaerg

i have more or less the same problem with kernel-2.6.13-r5 and 2.6.14 unstable

the sound server looks like he works fine, but i don't hear any sound.

for example, xmms shows how hi's playing, but sound.. no  :Embarassed: 

this is my soundcart, i'm using the stable alsa-driver

cat /proc/asound/cards

 *Quote:*   

> 0 [ICH6 ]: ICH4 - Intel ICH6
> 
> Intel ICH6 with AD1981B at 0xa8000800, irq 18

 

but i don't think it's a real kernel problem, because on my desktop pc (nforce2) the 2.6.13 kernel and alsa-driver works fine

does evrybody knows a solutions?

----------

## Headrush

 *hadogenes wrote:*   

> Mpg123 works but only on OSS Emulation and
> 
> when I create link for /dev/dsp (becouse it wasn't there).
> 
> On ALSA it show me error:
> ...

 

Your posts are a little confusing. Can you reboot and don't touch anything or start anything manually and post the following:

```
ls -l /dev/snd/*

ls -l /dev/sound/*

ls -l /dev/dsp*

ls -l /dev/mixer*

lsmod

cat /etc/modules.d/alsa
```

----------

## cocojumbal

 *bierzwaerg wrote:*   

> i have more or less the same problem with kernel-2.6.13-r5 and 2.6.14 unstable
> 
> the sound server looks like he works fine, but i don't hear any sound.
> 
> for example, xmms shows how hi's playing, but sound.. no 
> ...

 

I have the same problem in my laptop!

Everything is OK - alsa compiled as kernel module, alsasound started with no error, unmuted, and the player(mplayer) worked fine.

But there's no sound.

My laptop is HP Compaq Presario B1800, kernel is 2.6.13-r5, sound card is intel8x0.

----------

## hadogenes

Ok, I have done as you wish

# cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

```
##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss
```

# ls -l /dev/snd/*

```
crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  0 lis  9  2005 /dev/snd/controlC0

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 32 lis  9  2005 /dev/snd/controlC1

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 36 lis  9  2005 /dev/snd/hwC1D0

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  8 lis  9  2005 /dev/snd/midiC0D0

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  9 lis  9  2005 /dev/snd/midiC0D1

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 10 lis  9  2005 /dev/snd/midiC0D2

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 11 lis  9  2005 /dev/snd/midiC0D3

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 40 lis  9  2005 /dev/snd/midiC1D0

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 56 lis  9  2005 /dev/snd/pcmC1D0c

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 48 lis  9  2005 /dev/snd/pcmC1D0p

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116,  1 lis  9  2005 /dev/snd/seq

crw-rw----  1 root audio 116, 33 lis  9  2005 /dev/snd/timer
```

# ls -l /dev/sound/*

```
crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 20 lis  9  2005 /dev/sound/audio1

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 19 lis  9  2005 /dev/sound/dsp1

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  0 lis  9  2005 /dev/sound/mixer

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 16 lis  9  2005 /dev/sound/mixer1

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  1 lis  9  2005 /dev/sound/sequencer

crw-rw----  1 root audio 14,  8 lis  9  2005 /dev/sound/sequencer2
```

# ls -l /dev/dsp*

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 10 lis  9  2005 /dev/dsp1 -> sound/dsp1
```

# ls -l /dev/mixer*

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 11 lis  9  2005 /dev/mixer -> sound/mixer

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 12 lis  9  2005 /dev/mixer1 -> sound/mixer1
```

# lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3913532  0 
```

----------

## bierzwaerg

 *cocojumbal wrote:*   

> I have the same problem in my laptop!
> 
> Everything is OK - alsa compiled as kernel module, alsasound started with no error, unmuted, and the player(mplayer) worked fine.
> 
> But there's no sound.
> ...

 

which kernel and alsa version do you use?

i use 2.6.14-gentoo and alsa-driver 10.0.10-rc2 and 10.0.9b

now i tried once the 10.0.10-rc3 whitch i've just seen now

edit i also use a laptop. ibm t43p with the ICH6 pcix chipset

----------

## LinuxInMyBrain

same thing with the same kernel.

I use 10.0.9b alsa my sound card is via82xx and the desktop is a Packard-bell ??? processor Athlon-XP

and it is working on my laptop, Samsung P28 pentium M, sound card is a ATI AC'97 with the same kernel version

so it is not a kernel problem.

----------

## BlueDog

I've got the same issue on my laptop.  My soundcard is based on intel8x0.

My computer's hard drive died recently, so I wasn't sure if while I was re-installing I'd messed something up.  But now I'm pretty sure I've done everything right, and it seems as though others are having the same problem as well.

Has someone entered a bug report for this?

----------

## Headrush

hadogenes, those things look good. I need you to post the exact error you get when starting a sound app from the command line.

Please include the command you type also. (The error you mentioned earlier doesn't match the outputs from you last post)

Something like

```
mplayer -vo xv -ao alsa nameofsomemovieyouhave.avi
```

and

```
mplayer -vo xv -ao oss nameofsomemovieyouhave.avi
```

(Assuming you have mplayer compiled with both alsa and oss support. But you can use any sound app)

And for anyone else, building all the ALSA in-kernel sound optins as modules instead of directly into the kernel makes debugging much easier.)

----------

## hadogenes

I don't have MPlayer compiled with OSS flag

but on alsa I have error

```
Checking audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/s16le -> 48000Hz/2ch/s16le...

AF_pre: 48000Hz/2ch/s16le

alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default

alsa-init: playback open error: No such file or directory
```

----------

## Headrush

 *hadogenes wrote:*   

> I don't have MPlayer compiled with OSS flag
> 
> but on alsa I have error
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You are in the audio group?

----------

## hadogenes

Yes and I am running as root.

----------

## maxpk

I experienced similar problem when upgrading from gentoo-sources-2.6.12 to 2.6.13: there was no sound.  I regained sound by reconfiguring the kernel to not include its built-in alsa drivers but to use alsa-driver-1.0.9b instead.  For my system, which is an amd64 3000+ with VIA 8237 chipset, alsa-driver-1.0.10_rcX does not work.

Hope my suggestion helps   :Smile: 

----------

## olger901

Sometimes it is nescassary to re-emergee the alsa-lib, alsa-header and alsa-utils when doing a kernel upgrade. So try a re-emerge and see if that solves your problem.

----------

## BalleClorin

I had the same problem on an IMB r50e laptop also with intel8x0 soundcard. sound was not working but no errors, this appeared after upgrading to kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 but as far as I can see in varius forums this problem emerged somewhere in the vanilla kernel around 2.6.13 or so.... The following fixed my problem:

```

localhost ~ # amixer sset "Headphone Jack Sense" off

Simple mixer control 'Headphone Jack Sense',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

localhost ~ # amixer sset "Line Jack Sense" off

Simple mixer control 'Line Jack Sense',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

localhost ~ # alsactl store

localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]

localhost ~ #

```

Hope this fix is helpful....

Credit: Fionn @ linux-thinkpad  mailinglist.

----------

## dgaffuri

 *BalleClorin wrote:*   

> I had the same problem on an IMB r50e laptop also with intel8x0 soundcard. sound was not working but no errors, this appeared after upgrading to kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 but as far as I can see in varius forums this problem emerged somewhere in the vanilla kernel around 2.6.13 or so....

 

Same for me, with

```
Card: Intel 82801DB-ICH4

Chip: Analog Devices AD1981B
```

Had to unmute "External Amplifier"

----------

